# lunch box



## silglo

¿Como se traduce lunch box? ¿Puede ser vianda? Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

no es lonchera???


----------



## daviesri

lunch box = lonchera


----------



## silglo

Cuando escribo lonchera el corrector me lo marca como error, por eso la pregunta. Gracias!


----------



## Pilarcita

Aquí en México se dice lonchera y antes había unos recipientes que se ensamblaban uno encima de otro y se llamaba portaviandas, estos recipiente eran de peltre o aluminio.


----------



## silglo

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Antpax

Pilarcita said:
			
		

> Aquí en México se dice lonchera y antes había unos recipientes que se ensamblaban uno encima de otro y se llamaba portaviandas, estos recipiente eran de peltre o aluminio.


 
Hola. Una duda ¿una lonchera es lo mismo que una tartera?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

pues lonchera es donde se guarda el lunch(sandwiches,fruta,refresco,etc) de los niños para que vayan a la escuela aunque también los adultos las pueden usar.


----------



## Yyrkoon

Debe ser un tupperware o como se escribe en España (mal escrito creo ya que no existe, CREO) tapper-ware.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

no es un toper (tampoco sé como se escribe) es como una cajita de metal o de otro material (poliuretano,etc) normalmente cuadrada donde le pones el almuerzo al niño


----------



## Wobbly

Antpax said:
			
		

> Hola. Una duda ¿una lonchera es lo mismo que una tartera?


 
En España "tartera" significa además "baking pan" y también "container for compact discs", no es verdad? 
Ponga "una tartera diferente" en Google por un ejemplo "high tech".


----------



## Snita

En España lo que más se oye es 'fiambrera' y 'tartera', además pueden ser tanto de metal como de plástico. Saludos


----------



## Bilma

In this link you can find a picture of a "lonchera".


----------



## Pilarcita

Creo que la tartera es un molde para hornear o para poner una tarta, pero eso es muy de España. Acá en México la lonchera es lo que han dicho los arriba escribientes, recipiente para llevar comida. Lonchera también puede ser la mujer que vende los lonches. Lonches = a tortas: sandwiches mexicanos


----------



## Pilarcita

Creo que siempre se tiene que conocer bien el contexto en el que se usa tal o cual palabra. Ahora mismo pienso que en algunos paseos turísticos te ofrecen un lunch box, lo que significa que te darán un bocadillo, una fruta o galletas y una bebida.


----------



## se16teddy

'Lunchbox' is also a common term for the bulge in a man's trousers. http://www.defamer.com/hollywood/superman/inside-the-bulge-part-iii-supermanhood-returns-142611.php


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

En Argentina se dice "vianda". Lo de "lonchera" es un horrible spanglish. La globalización nos ha cambiado tantas cosas... Ahora decimos "túper", por "tupperware"... y supongo que en otros países se dicen cosas tan espantosas como esta.


----------



## Patri84

Yo diría tartera o fiambrera, que es el recipiente de plástico para guardar comida ya preparada o lo que quieras para llevártelo al trabajo o a donde sea. Dicho literalmente sería como la traducción literal de 'lunch box', 'caja para la comida'.

Vamos, que no es lo que usas para las tartas ni nada parecido .

Eso sí, si necesitas algo más autóctono está claro que deberías de usar lo que dicen tus colegas de la zona.

PD: estoy de acuerdo con nippur, ¿por qué usar adaptaciones mal hechas o calcos? Hay palabras en español que ni siquiera sabemos que existen por esto, y es una pena perder la riqueza del idioma.

Saludos


----------



## loladamore

Nippur de Lagash said:
			
		

> En Argentina se dice "vianda". Lo de "lonchera" es un horrible spanglish. La globalización nos ha cambiado tantas cosas... Ahora decimos "túper" por "tupperware"... y supongo que en otros países se dicen cosas tan espantosas como esta.


 
'lonchera' es un anglicismo adaptado, pero 'tanto 'vianda' como 'tarta' son galicismos. En siglos pasados había quienes consideraban 'horribles' los galicismos.

En el español usual actual de México es correcto decir 'lonchera'. ¿La traducción es para un público mexicano?


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

¡Ooops! El DRAE da "tartera" como sinónimo de lo que en Argentina conocemos como "vianda". "Vianda" existe en el DRAE pero con otro signifiacado, aunque relacionado con lo anterior.
Patri, Loladamore, ambas tienen su cuota de razón, pero "lonchera" sigue pareciéndome horrible. Lo que pasa es que mucha gente no se molesta en ir al diccionario para traducir y arruina el idioma por negligencia. No estoy de acuerdo con la "lengua muerta", pero tampoco la pavada, che


----------



## wintercrow

Silglo;
Vianda es la correcta palabra. Lonchera es un anglicismo que viene de Lunch=Lunchera=lonchera

wintercrow


----------



## Hija del Maíz

Es muy cierto que lonchera es un "barbarísmo", pero también es cierto que si escribes fiambrera en México muy poca gente entendería, aún caja de viandas podría ser más entendible..
O canasta de comida¿?, en México también existe la palabra itacate que viene del indigena, que literalmente es un paquete de comida (tacos) que hacian los indigenas para comer en el campo simplemente para llevar


----------



## Moritzchen

No Nippur, en esta no estoy de acuerdo con vos. Mirá en México dicen lonche por el almuerzo aunque el sentido es diferente a la milanesa con papas fritas y mixta. En Brasil tienen un término similar y si te fijás en la Republiqueta Sagrada las confiterías ofrecen servicios de lunch. Y si, lunch-box sería vianda.


----------



## Sofia29

En mi círculo le decimos "valijita".


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> No Nippur, en esta no estoy de acuerdo con vos. Mirá en México dicen lonche por el almuerzo aunque el sentido es diferente a la milanesa con papas fritas y mixta. En Brasil tienen un término similar y si te fijás en la Republiqueta Sagrada las confiterías ofrecen servicios de lunch. Y si, lunch-box sería vianda.


De acuerdo, es que el término no se usa para nada en Argentina, aunque por lo que veo, es muy común en México (me refiero a "lonchera").
Saludos


----------



## cl109

Nippur de Lagash said:
			
		

> De acuerdo, es que el término no se usa para nada en Argentina, aunque por lo que veo, es muy común en México (me refiero a "lonchera").
> Saludos


 
Hola,
Correcto, "lonchera" sería el equivalente mexicano de la "vianda" argentina. No hay un término que sea más correcto que el otro, simplemente varía de país en país y de región en región. El que hace la traducción deberá adaptarlo al target reader que corresponda. Incluso, como vemos hay más variantes que seguramente muchos de nosotros no conocemos.

Aquí en méxico, como en el resto del mundo, se utilizan muchísimos anglicismos, y la pronunciación LONCH viene de LUNCH porque aquí la U la pronuncian como O (a lo que un argentino tiene que acostumbrar el oído ya que nosotros pronunciamos la U como A. Ej: en Mx ven a "Bogs Bonny" y en Arg. vemos a "Bags Banny").

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Moritzchen

cl109, volvámos loco a Nippurcito y díle como se dice hot dog en México. Nips, vos sabés que hot dog es pancho, no?


----------



## loladamore

Silglo ya no ha opinado nada, y nosotros debatiendo...

Creo que lo importante a estas alturas es que nos diga Silglo para qué o para quiénes necesita la traducción, ¿no? 
Sería útil saber si es para publicar en España, Argentina, México, etc.
O podemos seguir en discusiones muy interesantes para los lexicógrafos, filólogos y demás (me incluyo - acabo de aprender varias palabras nuevas de uso en Argentina) pero sin ayudarle nada a Silglo


----------



## Bilma

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> No Nippur, en esta no estoy de acuerdo con vos. Mirá en México dicen lonche por el almuerzo aunque el sentido es diferente a la milanesa con papas fritas y mixta. En Brasil tienen un término similar y si te fijás en la Republiqueta Sagrada las confiterías ofrecen servicios de lunch. Y si, lunch-box sería vianda.


 

En mi vida he oído lonche en México.......


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> cl109, volvámos loco a Nippurcito y díle como se dice hot dog en México. Nips, vos sabés que hot dog es pancho, no?


Tengo entendido que le dicen "perro caliente". Si, me suena feo, pero estaba enterado. "Lonchera", en cambio, me agarró de improviso.
Saludos


----------



## Pilarcita

Ay Nipur a tí te parece horrible la palabra lonchera que está en uso en México desde hace mucho y es tan anglicismo como su bife y nuestro bistec y miles de palabras más que el pueblo ha adoptado como parte del vocabulario diario. El lenguaje lo hace el pueblo no los académicos de la lengua.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Pilarcita said:
			
		

> Ay Nipur a tí te parece horrible la palabra lonchera que está en uso en México desde hace mucho y es tan anglicismo como su bife y nuestro bistec y miles de palabras más que el pueblo ha adoptado como parte del vocabulario diario. El lenguaje lo hace el pueblo no los académicos de la lengua.


 
Pilarcita: tenés razón, pero como dijo un poeta:

Sepa, quien para el público trabaja,
que tal vez a la plebe culpa en vano,
pues si en dándole paja, come paja,
siempre que le den grano, come grano

Saludos


----------



## Pilarcita

Bien por el verso Nipur. Hoy en día los medios de comunicación  son los que están empobreciendo, a pasos agigantados, nuestro lenguaje.
Saluditos


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Pilarcita said:
			
		

> Bien por el verso Nipur. Hoy en día los medios de comunicación son los que están empobreciendo, a pasos agigantados, nuestro lenguaje.
> Saluditos


Estoy completamete de acuerdo con vos, Pilarcita


----------



## lapachis8

Hija del Maíz said:
			
		

> O canasta de comida¿?, en México también existe la palabra itacate *que viene del indigena,* que literalmente es un paquete de comida (tacos) que hacian los indigenas para comer en el campo simplemente para llevar


Una pequeña aclaración. En México las lenguas indígenas ascienden aproximadamente a 150 y muchas de ellas están en extinción, pero cada una tiene su nombre. Ningún indígena mexicano habla indígena, sino nahuatl, ñanhu, purembe, raráramuri, o muchas otras lenguas más. 
Itacate viene del nahuatl, no del "indígena"  
El resto de los habitantes de México no hablamos mexicano, hablamos español.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

lapachis8 said:
			
		

> Una pequeña aclaración. En México las lenguas indígenas ascienden aproximadamente a 150 y muchas de ellas están en extinción, pero cada una tiene su nombre. Ningún indígena mexicano habla indígena, sino nahuatl, ñanhu, purembe, raráramuri, o muchas otras lenguas más.
> Itacate viene del nahuatl, no del "indígena"
> El resto de los habitantes de México no hablamos mexicano, hablamos español.


Totalmente de acurdo contigo, además en le hablar diario sólo en algunos lugares de la República usan ITACATE como palabra de uso diario.


----------



## oriental

Nippur de Lagash said:
			
		

> Estoy completamete de acuerdo con vos, Pilarcita


 
Bien, lo podemos seguir (viene muy entretenido) o lo resumimos.
Tener presente que ya hubo otro hilo en WR, http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=15085
tambièn interesante.

Recapitulando entonces, tenemos:

Loladamore detectò que silglo preguntò y se fue o al menos no la vemos.
Lunch box es un recipiente de (x material) en que se lleva la (comida/merienda/almuerzo/cena) y tiene varias denominaciones dependiendo de donde se utiliza.

Lauranazario dijo en el hilo anterior que en Pueto Rico "le decimos lonchera a los siguientes artìculos, kid's lunch box, adult's lunch box/pouch and workers' lunch pail."

Asumamos que lunch box se traduce como tartera en españa (no en otros lados donde tartera tiene otros significados) como lunchera en México y Puerto Rico y vianda en Argentina.

Asumamos tambien que lunchera es/suena como spanglish y que comparto -por lo que valga mi opiniòn- lo que dijo Nippur en este hilo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

oriental said:
			
		

> Asumamos que lunch box se traduce como tartera en españa (no en otros lados donde tartera tiene otros significados) como lunchera en México y Puerto Rico y vianda en Argentina.
> 
> Asumamos tambien que lunchera es/suena como spanglish y que comparto -por lo que valga mi opiniòn- lo que dijo Nippur en este hilo.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
De acuerdo contigo sólo un pequeño detalle es LONCHERA no LUNCHERA.


----------



## typistemilio

Bueno, después de leer todas vuestras respetables opiniones, me siento un poco, no se que palabras usar para expresarlo...  ¡Toda mi vida he usado la palabra lonchera! Mi madre ponía comida en mi loncherita de "Mazinger Z" (Tuve que escoger entre esa o una de Candy Candy, lo cual me hubiera creado desprestigio entre mis compañeros, ¡pue!) y llevaba mi lonchera a la escuela, y luego se me perdió mi lonchera y me compraron por fín otra lochera que tenía además una cantimplora (esa última palabra sí aparece en el DRAE) bastante más decente, de México 86.

Está bien, será muy americano si quieren pues, pero el hecho es que ¡así hablamos en mi entorno! ¡Es completamente normal para nosotros! No se cuanto tiempo hace que se utiliza la palabra Spanglish, pero yo usaba la palabra lonchera desde que tengo uso de memoria. Digo, es obvio que la televisión me está atrofiando las hormonas desde que hallé gusto por Remi, los Pitufos y otros tantos, pero el hecho es que para alguien que vive en México, el toparse con términos más o menos tomados del inglés es tan frecuente como hallarse gente caminando por la calle. Nuestra cercanía con los Estados Unidos es evidente, innegable e imposible de cambiar. Me opongo abiertamente a quienes piensan que usar terminos como "ponchar", "cachar", "lonchera" son incorrectos por ser prestados del inglés. Es mera cercanía geográfica, y el lenguaje no es algo que puedes guardar en una cajita de cristal para que nadie lo toque y lo manche. ¡Es vivo, dinámico, se nutre cada día de quienes lo hablamos!

Por último incluyo la definición de lonchera, tomada de (Oh, sorpresa, la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua, creo yo materia entendida en cuanto al español tal y como lo hablamos en México) el Diccionario Breve de Mexicanismos, de Guido Gómez de Silva:



> lonchera. f. Caja para llevar una comida ligera.



¡Saludillos!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Así se habla typistemilio, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo creo que sólo son expresiones de cada región y si en nuestra región, México, lo decimos así sigue siendo español.Es como la anana de los Argentinos todos sabemos que se dice Piña y que anana viene del Francés pero aún así los Argentinos lo dicen y quién hace tanto drama.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Caramba, no quise desatar la guerra Argentino - Mexicana. Si hubiera sabido que "lonchera" es tan popular en México, me habría callado la boca. Estoy de acuerdo en que el idioma es algo vivo, pero opino que una cosa son los modismos que el pueblo adopta espontáneamete y otra las barbaridades en las que incurren (yo creo que por negligencia) personas supuestamente cultas y que tienen el deber de cuidar nuestro idioma, y me refiero a traductores de libros, periodistas, locutores de radio y televisón y otros. Acá en Argentina el diario "Clarín" escribe "el sujeto sospechado" ¡¿de dónde lo sacaron?! toda la vida, aquí en Argentina, y supongo que en el resto de hispano-américa, fue "sospechoso". Y esto es sólo un botón de muestra...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Por eso Nipuur, digo tampoco te estamos atacando era sólo para darte un ejemplo, Y como decimos aquí en Mexico La costumbre se hace ley. Por lo tanto no sé si anana sea aceptado por la RAE o lonchera.
Pero o usamos y al final de cuentas algun día lo aceptaran.


----------



## cl109

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Así se habla typistemilio, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo creo que sólo son expresiones de cada región y si en nuestra región, México, lo decimos así sigue siendo español.Es como la anana de los Argentinos todos sabemos que se dice Piña y que anana viene del Francés pero aún así los Argentinos lo dicen y quién hace tanto drama.


 
¡Hola!
Perdón por la corrección, pero es EL ananá y sí, es para los argentinos lo que los mexicanos llaman piña. ¡Qué bueno que se reconozca que existen en español diferentes términos para las mismas cosas y que no significa que estén mal! A lo mejor si se difunde ya no se van a reír de mí cuando digo "remolacha" en vez de "betabel" o "arvejas" en vez de "chícharos".
Ni hablar de la rotunda afirmación que me han hecho algunos mexicanos de que el voseo (uso de VOS como pronombre de 2a persona del singular) es un invento argentino. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## typistemilio

Oh, no debeis tomarlo personal. No es nada contra los argentinos. Concuerdo con el hecho de que los medios no son precisamente el mejor salón de clases para el idioma, de hecho después de un recuento de unos cuantos miles de neuronas perdidas (eso y el hecho de que ya no pasan muchas de mis series favoritas, y han sido reemplazadas por auténticas marranadas televisivas) paso mucho menos tiempo viendo tele, y he decidido ser cauto en cuanto a cuánto imito lo que escucho o leo en los medios.

Mi punto es que hay muchísimos de esos llamados "calcos" o "spanglish" que si no estuvieramos en un foro de lenguaje ni siquiera nos daríamos cuenta que son mal vistos en otros círculos. Pero están ahí, son nuestros (quiero decir, del ciudadano común nacido en México) y los usamos cotidianamente. Mi lonchera era lonchera desde que era un mancebo de kinder, y varios modelos de loncheras pasaron por mis manos en mi largo y sinuoso camino por los dulces años de la niñez. Para mí es mi idioma. No es horroroso spanglish. No son molestos calcos. Es mi hermosa lengua. 

¡Saludillos!


----------



## typistemilio

cl109 said:
			
		

> Ni hablar de la rotunda afirmación que me han hecho algunos mexicanos de que el voseo (uso de VOS como pronombre de 2a persona del singular) es un invento argentino.



Dile a quien te dijo eso que se de una vuelta por Chiapas, México, donde el voseo es algo de todos los días. ¡Viva la diversidad!

¡Saludillos!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Claro es como el Tenis, muchos dirán que es Spaninglish pero yo siempre he  usado tenis toda mi vida y en cátalogos de zapatos también se dice Tenis, No como en Argentina zaptillas o en otros lugares (no sé como se digan) y no por eso están mal o se escuchan feo, Tal vez para ustedes suene feo pero para nosotros no. y es normal.


----------



## cl109

typistemilio said:
			
		

> Dile a quien te dijo eso que se de una vuelta por Chiapas, México, donde el voseo es algo de todos los días. ¡Viva la diversidad!
> 
> ¡Saludillos!


 
  Gracias Typistemilio, ¡ya tengo un nuevo argumento para defender mi voseo!
Saludos.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

cl109 said:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> Perdón por la corrección, pero es EL ananá y sí, es para los argentinos lo que los mexicanos llaman piña. ¡Qué bueno que se reconozca que existen en español diferentes términos para las mismas cosas y que no significa que estén mal! A lo mejor si se difunde ya no se van a reír de mí cuando digo "remolacha" en vez de "betabel" o "arvejas" en vez de "chícharos".
> Ni hablar de la rotunda afirmación que me han hecho algunos mexicanos de que el voseo (uso de VOS como pronombre de 2a persona del singular) es un invento argentino.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
cl109: Si te interesa, tengo un "opúsculo" escrito sobre el voseo. Si querés te lo mando.
Saludos, Nippur


----------



## César Enriquez

Despues de leer todos los comentarios, me parece mas neutral portaviandas...


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

César Enriquez said:
			
		

> Despues de leer todos los comentarios, me parece mas neutral portaviandas...


 
!Bravo César! ¡Salomónica decisión!
¡Y bien venido al foro!


----------



## César Enriquez

Gracias, aunque debo decir que sí pense primero en lonchera... como decirlo, mmm... soy chilango


----------



## cl109

Nippur de Lagash said:
			
		

> cl109: Si te interesa, tengo un "opúsculo" escrito sobre el voseo. Si querés te lo mando.
> Saludos, Nippur


 
Con gusto Nippur, toda ayuda es bienvenida, mandámelo al email que aparece en mi perfil. 
Gracias y saludos para mi país desde México.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

cl109 said:
			
		

> Con gusto Nippur, toda ayuda es bienvenida, mandámelo al email que aparece en mi perfil.
> Gracias y saludos para mi país desde México.


El problema, cl109, es que cuando voy a tu perfil público e intento mandarte un correo electrónico, el sistema me responde con algo así como "lo siento, pero el usuario a elegido no permitir que se le envíen correos". Tampoco tengo la opción de enviarte un mensaje privado directamente através de WR. En todo caso, mandame vos, ya sea un correo o un mensaje privado, con tus datos.
Saludos, Nippur de Lagash


----------



## Casualcol

En Colombia decimos lonchera, aunque en el DRAE la palabra no existe. La palabra correcta en el DRAE es portacomidas o fiambrera.


----------



## buscandolenguaje

En Colombia para los niños lo llamamos lonchera, lo que ellos llevan a la escuela, aunque supongo que todavía no está plenamente aceptado.  Para adultos, que es como el portaviandas que describen arriba, lo llamamos portacomidas.  No sé si esto ayude...


----------



## Aserolf

Aserolf said:


> En otro hilo se había mencionado esta(s) palabra(s) - _lunch_ o _lunch box_, me parece que se referían al 'spanglish'. En este caso en particular creo que *no* está mal usar las palabras: lonche o lonchera respectivamente, siempre y cuando el público sea mexicano. En la página de la *Academia Mexicana de la Lengua* pueden encontrar el Diccionario Breve de Mexicanismos de Guido Gómez de Silva, donde aparece lo siguiente:
> 
> Les dejo los enlaces y ojalá esta información pueda servir para futuras referencias.
> ¡Saludos!


Personalmente uso *"lonchera"* porque el público para el que traduzco es mayormente mexicano. 
Por cierto, en el norte de México llamamos *"lonches"* a lo que en otros lugares (como en el centro de México) llaman "tortas". Es un pan (bolillo o pan francés) relleno con algún preparado como - aguacate, carne, jamón, etc. Cuando en lugar de este pan usamos el típico pan de bolsa americano (como el _Pan Bimbo_) en rebanadas, les llamamos *"sándwiches"*.
De modo que *lonche* pueden ser dos cosas (en el norte): una especie de _sándwich mexicano_ o una comida en portaviandas.

Sds;o)


----------



## ORL

> ..."sospechoso". Y esto es sólo un botón de muestra...


 
Hola Nippur, el drama es que hay tantos botones que esto ya parece una chaqueta para yarará;-) Está bien que la costumbre impone, pero con ese verdadero invento siniestro que es el "castellano neutro" que dicen usar en los doblajes, uno tiene que oir cosas como "tengo que" (I have to), o "lamento que esté en ese predicamento" (predicament), siendo que predicamento en castellano no tiene naaaada que ver con predicament. De tal modo, se van imponiendo cosas en el habla cotidiana, como la voz pasiva inglesa que se usa constantemente en los medios de habla hispana, o el odioso "esperar *por*" del que tanto podemos "disfrutar" en los relatos deportivos. Ni que hablar de las traducciones practicamente literales de las cadenas de TV angloamericanas que llegan con subtítulos a nuestras pantallas... El "castellano neutro" no es otra cosa que inglés hablado con palabras castellanas ;-)
En cuanto a "lonchera", ciertamente suena horrible, por aquí no es otra cosa que una vianda, pero probablemente termine por imponerse. Hace unos diez años cualquier argentino se hubiese sentido ridículo de pronunciar la palabra "balacera", ahora está en todos los noticieros y en todas las bocas... 
Yo sigo votando por la vianda y espero que algunos colegas traductores repasen su gramática y vocabulario castellanos antes de subtitular o traducir diálogos...
Saludos


----------



## Pilarcita

ORL, disculpa que disienta, pero "tener que" es perfectamente correcto, así como "balacera". De acuerdísimo con el terrible "esperar por" y "predicamento".
Entonces en Argentina ¿vianda es el recipiente donde se lleva comida?
¡Salud!


----------



## ORL

Sí, se dice vianda, que es lo que se lleva para comer. El recipiente es un recipiente, que todo el mundo seguramente llamaría "táper" (tupperware), pero por extensión termina llamándose vianda también.
El "tener que" para mí no es correcto en el caso particular al que me refiero. Si te preguntan "por qué me llamaste a mi trabajo si te dije que no lo hicieras" y tu respuesta es "tuve que", eso no es castellano, es inglés, y se escucha todo el tiempo en los doblajes, ya que la respuesta que se lee en los labios del personaje es justamente "I had to". Lo correcto sería decir "debí hacerlo" o "tuve que hacerlo". En castellano no dejamos conjunciones como "que" flotando al final de una frase... salvo en las muy castellanas "por qué?", "para qué?".
Balacera para nosotros era un término centroamericano que nos sonaba mal, no digo que sea incorrecto, sucede que por aquí se decía "tiroteo", que probablemente te suene gracioso.
Saludos


----------



## Pilarcita

Tiroteo no me resulta gracioso (menos en este país), ahora creo que en los medios se usa más que balacera.
¡Ah! Ahora entiendo, los doblajes...  Y literalmente como dices que lo dicen, con el "que" volando.
Entonces ¿puedo decir voy a llevar las viandas en la vianda que me regalaron?


----------



## Aserolf

ORL said:


> Hola Nippur, el drama es que hay tantos botones que esto ya parece una chaqueta para yarará;-) Está bien que la costumbre impone, pero con ese verdadero invento siniestro que es el "castellano neutro" que dicen usar en los doblajes, uno tiene que oir cosas como "tengo que" (I have to), o "lamento que esté en ese predicamento" (predicament), siendo que predicamento en castellano no tiene naaaada que ver con predicament. De tal modo, se van imponiendo cosas en el habla cotidiana, como la voz pasiva inglesa que se usa constantemente en los medios de habla hispana, o el odioso "esperar *por*" del que tanto podemos "disfrutar" en los relatos deportivos. Ni que hablar de las traducciones practicamente literales de las cadenas de TV angloamericanas que llegan con subtítulos a nuestras pantallas... El "castellano neutro" no es otra cosa que inglés hablado con palabras castellanas ;-)
> En cuanto a "lonchera", ciertamente suena horrible, por aquí no es otra cosa que una vianda, pero probablemente termine por imponerse. Hace unos diez años cualquier argentino se hubiese sentido ridículo de pronunciar la palabra "balacera", ahora está en todos los noticieros y en todas las bocas...
> Yo sigo votando por la vianda y espero que algunos colegas traductores repasen su gramática y vocabulario castellanos antes de subtitular o traducir diálogos...
> Saludos


 Siento disentir pero para mí NO suena horrible, es algo que oí toda mi vida. 
Tal vez en algunas regiones se oye mal, y quizás existan más palabras que ha oídos de quien escuche suenen horribles, pero así es el lenguaje!

Creo, sin embargo, que la traducción se debe de adaptar al público meta - yo no usaría "lonchera" para una película subtitulada que se verá en toda hispanoamérica, en todo caso buscaría otra opción.

Sds;o)


----------



## ORL

Se le dice "viandera" también, es decir: el recipiente en el que se lleva la vianda.
;-)

Aserolf, entiendo que no te suene "horrible" por ser una palabra de uso común en tu región. Cuando digo algo lo digo desde mi grupo ligüístico correspondiente, y por estas regiones decir "lonchera" es ciertamente algo que no nos pertenece. Igualmente y con el bombardeo de subtítulos y doblajes, en todo el material que nos llega doblado "para toda Hispanoamérica", dicen cosas como "lonchera" o "propela" (en lugar de hélice), todos los personajes "esperan *por*" o sufren en sus "predicamentos". Eso, además de anteponer siempre de los siempres todo adjetivo a todo sustantivo y desconocer el uso del "se" para construir voces pasivas en castellano. Ni que hablar de los doblajes que desconocen la palabra "gente" (siempre se trata de "las personas");-) Por aquí suena extremadamente raro. Por aquí, digo.
No creas que por aquí nos quedamos atrás en algo: todo lo extraño o extravagante ha pasado a ser "bizarro", ha de ser que todo lo extraño es valiente, generoso, lúcido o espléndido ;-); según los periodistas deportivos el público "espera *por*" la salida de su equipo y los locales de comidas ya no tienen entrega a domicilio, sino "delivery"´; del mismo modo ciertas galletas son las que llenaran tu "break" de salud...
En fin, parece no haber límite y aunque se lo de la lengua como ente vivo y demás, y aunque la RAE diga que el idioma goza de tan buena salud, creo que los sistemas educativos de Hispanoamérica están fallando en lo que hace a la enseñanza del propio idioma... Opiniones mías nomás.
Saludos


----------



## Pilarcita

"...que los sistemas educativos de Hispanoamérica están fallando en lo que hace a la enseñanza del propio idioma."
Además, la cultura televisiva es el pan de cada día, vas a visitar a los parientes o amigos, y te reciben en donde están viendo la tele, como si fueras a ver la tele con ellos, no a platicar, convivr con ellos. Luego añadele lo que dices de los doblajes y te quieres cortar las venas con perejil seco. ¡Oh cielos! dicen cuando algo les asombra...
Ya sabes, los límites de mi lenguaje, son los límites de mi mundo.
Cheers,


----------

